
Colorado bank robber gifts money to passers-by and yells Merry Christmas - rvz
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-50908018
======
kryogen1c
"He is not believed to have had any little helpers."

~~~
hurrdurr2
I have to admit I almost spit out my tea when I read that.

------
DonHopkins
Now that's authentic Christmas spirit! If only more people would follow his
Christ-like example of truly selfless behavior and service to others.

~~~
rosybox
I imagine the bank tellers who were robbed and afraid for their lives probably
don't feel that way.

~~~
kick
Jesus Christ whipped (yes, whipped) moneychangers, and this man didn't commit
murder or harm anyone. Arguably, this man did less harm than Jesus Christ.

~~~
rosybox
So those people working hard at the bank, making a living doing honest work,
helping people deposit money, deserve being whipped. Got it.

~~~
jaredklewis
The parent didn’t defend Jesus or the robber; they only argued that the robber
was less harmful than Jesus.

------
keyle
Classic mix up between Santa with Peter Pan. I hope they don't come down too
hard on him, his heart was in the right place.

~~~
runlevel1
> Classic mix up between Santa with Peter Pan.

Classic mix up between Peter Pan and Robin Hood. :)

~~~
keyle
Oh dear thank you!

------
walrus01
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cleansing_of_the_Temple](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cleansing_of_the_Temple)

------
awillen
Maybe he should have worn a stocking over his head...

------
alpb
Not exactly sure why this is on Hacker News.

~~~
kick
_On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one 's intellectual curiosity._

My intellectual curiosity feels gratified. I admit I could be a special case,
but given 77 others have also found it so, I don't think I am.

~~~
jessriedel
This is joke news. What is intellectual about? What did you learn about the
world?

~~~
DonHopkins
What's intellectual about changing the HN banner to Christmas colors? Nothing
wrong with the occasional festive uplifting article like this to restore one's
faith in human kindness.

~~~
jessriedel
You're arguing for an exception to the rule rather than this being in
conformity with the rule, as kick is doing.

